
Ask HN: Tool to Hire Without Prejudice? - dpenguin
If there was a paid recruiting tool that let you conduct entire interviews with a process that ensures there’s no bias (other than may be the trade skills level), would you pay for it? If you were a hiring manager and this tool wasn’t really imposed from upper management, would you use it?
======
coderintherye
Why did you create a throaway account to post this? Are you just trolling?

There are already lots of tools that allow for blind screening and mostly
blind interviews. These are options baked into existing tooling like
Greenhouse and Pinpoint.

That said, you can't conduct hiring without bias. It sounds like you want tech
to magically wave away bias, but it is not capable of that. Instead, you must
recognize bias and acknowledge and then work hard to overcome it.

~~~
dpenguin
Can’t say that before you know what I have in mind. That would count as bias
against future ;) In seriousness though, I do think it’s possible to help
people overcome their bias by helping them focus on what matters till the very
end before they see the person. What are some of the tools you have seen that
attempt this?

~~~
coderintherye
Yes, tools to try to help overcome bias is a better approach.

Greenhouse.io has a couple features they talk about:
[https://support.greenhouse.io/hc/en-
us/articles/360004923452...](https://support.greenhouse.io/hc/en-
us/articles/360004923452-Bias-Reducing-Behaviors)

But Pinpointhq.com is more full-featured in this regard:
[https://www.pinpointhq.com/insights/blind-hiring-how-
to/](https://www.pinpointhq.com/insights/blind-hiring-how-to/)

If you really want the best bang for your buck, I think your best be finding a
way to incentivize HR manager at large companies to help switch them to blind
interviewing.

